# Color Changes for Names!!!



## Aquilah (Sep 2, 2007)

If you'll notice, there have been some color changes among the names. Video Access Queens are no longer that icky brown, Moderators are now an orchid color, Super Moderators are hot pink, and Jr. Administrators are a baby blue. The colors are a bit more visible here:

VAQ = Peach

Millennium = Dark Purple

Elite = Gold

Moderator = Orchid/Light Purple

Super Moderator = Hot Pink

Jr. Administrator = Baby Blue

Administrator = Royal Blue


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Aquilah!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 2, 2007)

YAH!! I love the purple!! Thanks Tony and Aquilah!


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 2, 2007)

The new colours are great! I love the hot pink


----------



## RachaelMarie (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks!! No more icky brown.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 2, 2007)

I noticed that right away when I signed in today. Great colors!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 2, 2007)

the mods get the best colors!


----------



## ivette (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks aquilah and tony


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 2, 2007)

Yay! Love the new colors!


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 2, 2007)

Great colors! I love them!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a bit hard to tell apart the pink colors. Maybe a brighter pink for MODs?

But I like the change... and no more poo-poo brown. Woop.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 3, 2007)

I like all the colours except the orange. Obviously I LOVE all the pinks, LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. Our monitors must be completely different! lol. Because on my monitor, the mods are bright hot pink and the VAQs look peachy. The Elite Club members are gold as they were before. I don't see more than one pink or an orange? lol.


----------



## Karren (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought my monitor was going bad or I was having a coranary... lol But No more poooo brown as April calls it???





Karren


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow. Our monitors must be completely different! lol. Because on my monitor, the mods are bright hot pink and the VAQs look peachy. The Elite Club members are gold as they were before. I don't see more than one pink or an orange? lol. Yeah, it must be monitor colors. The VAQs are a peachy color, and Super Mods are BRIGHT pink. The only other status that VAQs are even remotely close to (as by my monitor) are Elite Clubbers.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 3, 2007)

I really like the colors but they are super girly now. lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2007)

I notice:

Pink

Peach

Baby Pink

Video Access ones confuse me with the MODs.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 3, 2007)

loving the new colors noticed when i signed in.

I can tell the colors apart easy also!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 3, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, you guys should've changed the Elite Clubbers too!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 3, 2007)

noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more poo brown?? f*uck it!! Poo peach it is!!!




Great job on the colors BTW!!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No more poo brown?? f*uck it!! Poo peach it is!!!



Great job on the colors BTW!! LMAO! Poo peach?! Well, that's a new one as I don't believe I've seen peach poo


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, you guys should've changed the Elite Clubbers too! yeah i want a cool new color too.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2007)

YAY, i love the mods color now!




thanks for the changes, great job!


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 3, 2007)

now see for me most colors are.. like pink.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2007)

I love the super mods' hot pink!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 4, 2007)

Woohoo!! So glad to see the color changes!! I like them a lot more!


----------



## LilDee (Sep 4, 2007)

very pretty.. but why do the mod's &amp; admins get the prettiest colors? lol i want a pink name too


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks love! i was wondering about the colors


----------



## katnahat (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, I liked being in the poo brown club!



I realized my color was different earlier but thought maybe my monitor was going bad.



Yeah, now we have to disband the Poo Brown Club. I guess we have to be the Pretty Light Pink Club now. I don't think that sounds edgy enough.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 5, 2007)

Yay! definitely loving my new color



Thumbs up for "peach".


----------



## magosienne (Sep 5, 2007)

this is cool, i love my gold


----------



## Aprill (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, now we have to disband the Poo Brown Club. I guess we have to be the Pretty Light Pink Club now. I don't think that sounds edgy enough.



NOOOOOOOOO!!!! Now it is the Poo Peach Club!!!!!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Sep 5, 2007)

Great new colors!!!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the mods get the best colors! yup!


----------

